# U haul pickups on roadie



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

Am I actually attaching a U-Haul to my car and deliivering that


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ParkingPermit said:


> Am I actually attaching a U-Haul to my car and deliivering that


Were you headed that way anyway?


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Were you headed that way anyway?


No. I am browsing the app and just wondering what a u hail pickup was like


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ParkingPermit said:


> No. I am browsing the app and just wondering what a u hail pickup was like


I downloaded and installed it but havent had one yet. The long trips would pay for fuel anyway. Some of the short ones look like the might pay better than uber. Im not so sure about all this getting out of the car and confirmations though..


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

they have to many drivers here in Cali way I'm on a waiting list.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

ParkingPermit said:


> Am I actually attaching a U-Haul to my car and deliivering that


No. U-Haul pickups should be for someone who needs extra boxes and supplies.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I did a few deliveries on roadie or whatever it is now.... Uber trip from indy Airport to Bloomington was 37 before the new lower rates
Roadie generally paid 22 to 25


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I just did a U-Haul pickup on Roadie yesterday (Friday). As I suspected, it was just a bunch of empty boxes, packaging tape and other supplies. It would have easily fit in the back seat of most cars.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

------------------------------
Re: the reply above which comments on low rates offered by Roadie. I agree that rates are SUBSTANTIALLY LOWER than they were. In my area the change was made in early September, 2020. By substantially lower, I mean often 40-45% lower. So a deal that did pay $100 in mid-2020 paid only $55-60 a few months later. 

Roadie has long advertised that they are an "on the way" type delivery service, meaning that if you are already going that way, you get a chance to make some extra money. In reality, many of their gigs are to very small out-of-the-way places where a delivery could sit for a long time before a potential driver might offer to do it.

When you find something specialized that many wouldn't want to do, that is where you might make decent money. An example is delivering medicine after midnight from a 24-hour pharmacy to a prison. That might sound like a joke. I assure you it is NOT a joke. On a delivery like that you might normally get only $7 or so, but an extra $20 tip due to the special circumstances.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I recently signed up for roadie. The only gigs Ive taken have been luggage from the airport. and the only times Ive taken one have been when Im either waiting in the airport lot for an uber ride, or when I have an uber customer in the car going to the airport. And I will only take one if its going toward one of my favorite uber staging areas

Occasionally I see multiple deliveries from the same place at the same time. they seem to pay pretty well but I havent been in a position to accept any of them

Basically Ive used it the way they promote it....as an "on my way" thing. so its "found money" as far as Im concerned. but that may change... Summer is our slow season here Perhaps doing Roadie in addition to Uber and Lyft will be a nice addition to what I can make with Uber and Lyft

I cant figure out their pricing.. it doesnt seem to have anything to do with mileage, or size or anything at all


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

oldfart said:


> I recently signed up for roadie. The only gigs Ive taken have been luggage from the airport. and the only times Ive taken one have been when Im either waiting in the airport lot for an uber ride, or when I have an uber customer in the car going to the airport. And I will only take one if its going toward one of my favorite uber staging areas
> 
> Occasionally I see multiple deliveries from the same place at the same time. they seem to pay pretty well but I havent been in a position to accept any of them
> 
> ...


GENERALLY, it is due to mileage, weight, etc. as one would expect. There are a number of exceptions where you would likely get extra and perhaps a LOT extra. Some examples of deals where this happens are:

1) Items where the person sizing up the gig thinks it might require a truck. They will often say “Huge”. I got one once that was just a bag of golf clubs, but some drivers might have had a hard time lifting it.

2) Items to be picked up from businesses closing soon. This does include baggage claim offices that aren’t open 24 hours.

3) Rush deliveries for people staying at fancy hotels or living in mansions. This could also be people who are frequent flyers or traveled first class.

4) Miscellaneous stuff that needs special handling. I remember someone once who flew from Asia (India perhaps). They had a large quantity of food packed as luggage that would go bad pretty quickly. I thought I’d get a nice tip upon delivery. I was wrong, and I had to put up with the smell!

5) Prescription medicine, especially for assisted living places and prisons.

One type of delivery that often really does require a truck is those from Tractor Supply. Example: They deliver quite a few riding lawn mowers. From the dimensions I see, I am assuming many/most are already fully assembled.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> ------------------------------
> Re: the reply above which comments on low rates offered by Roadie. I agree that rates are SUBSTANTIALLY LOWER than they were. In my area the change was made in early September, 2020. By substantially lower, I mean often 40-45% lower. So a deal that did pay $100 in mid-2020 paid only $55-60 a few months later.
> 
> Roadie has long advertised that they are an "on the way" type delivery service, meaning that if you are already going that way, you get a chance to make some extra money. In reality, many of their gigs are to very small out-of-the-way places where a delivery could sit for a long time before a potential driver might offer to do it.
> ...


Does Roadie have commercial insurance to cover drivers?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> GENERALLY, it is due to mileage, weight, etc. as one would expect. There are a number of exceptions where you would likely get extra and perhaps a LOT extra. Some examples of deals where this happens are:
> 
> 1) Items where the person sizing up the gig thinks it might require a truck. They will often say “Huge”. I got one once that was just a bag of golf clubs, but some drivers might have had a hard time lifting it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Since my ride is too old and far too "uncomfortable" to carry pax, LOL, I might look into this - AFTER the CHEESE ends of course, LOL.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The Roadie CEO was interviewed recently, by the "Rideshare Guy" Roadie says they are a side gig to a side gig, A way to earn some money by delivering something "on your way" to a destination

I think this is just rationalizing or justifying the low pay


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Does Roadie have commercial insurance to cover drivers?


Truthfully I don’t know. Roadie is such a tiny part of my income now that I haven’t stayed up on that sort of thing.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

oldfart said:


> The Roadie CEO was interviewed recently, by the "Rideshare Guy" Roadie says they are a side gig to a side gig, A way to earn some money by delivering something "on your way" to a destination
> 
> I think this is just rationalizing or justifying the low pay


I just read an interview from Barron’s that was published in 2016 when Roadie was just in business less than a year. They said the “on your way” thing even then.

Their HQ is in Atlanta and you could argue that in a densely populated metro area like Atlanta that is often true. 

But what about someone who wants something delivered from, say, Williston, No. Dakota to Marshalltown, Iowa? The odds of someone being ready to go that way on short notice are pretty slim IMHO. I’ve seen some of their delivery requests sit for (literally) days.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Do they increase the payout as time passes with no takers fo the delivery

so far I’ve only gone for delivery of suitcases from the airport when I’m in the Uber/ Lyft waiting lot and only those deliveries that are going somewhere I think I can get an Uber ride back to the airport

I’m at the airport (RSW) now. Whichever comes first, Uber, Lyft or Roadie, I’m taking


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

oldfart said:


> The Roadie CEO was interviewed recently, by the "Rideshare Guy" Roadie says they are a side gig to a side gig, A way to earn some money by delivering something "on your way" to a destination
> 
> I think this is just rationalizing or justifying the low pay


There is business-plan justification for this. If I know I'm going to be visiting Aunt Em in Bugtussle and have the bay in my wagon empty, I'd take a haul there. But that's about the only way I would do it.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> ------------------------------
> Re: the reply above which comments on low rates offered by Roadie. I agree that rates are SUBSTANTIALLY LOWER than they were. In my area the change was made in early September, 2020. By substantially lower, I mean often 40-45% lower. So a deal that did pay $100 in mid-2020 paid only $55-60 a few months later.
> 
> Roadie has long advertised that they are an "on the way" type delivery service, meaning that if you are already going that way, you get a chance to make some extra money. In reality, many of their gigs are to very small out-of-the-way places where a delivery could sit for a long time before a potential driver might offer to do it.
> ...


Who does the tipping? Pharmacy, Convict?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Do they increase the payout as time passes with no takers fo the delivery


Sometimes. 

This part is really hard to predict. I’d imagine if no Roadie driver lives within 50 miles of the pickup spot, they might have to raise the price substantially to get someone to bite. On the other hand, some people are just cheap and don’t csre if it takes a month for someone to accept the delivery.


----------

